
Show HN: My son's first GitHub repo - pythonbase
I have finally convinced my son to take a step forward to publish something in public domain. As he is learning Python these days, he made a scraper to download Cambridge past papers (GCSE &#x2F; IGCSE).<p>If you like it, encourage the kid by pressing the Star button :)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;UsamaKashif&#x2F;CambridgePastPapersDownloader
======
bla3
> If you like it, encourage the kid by pressing the Star button :)

I'd humbly suggest not teaching him to not use internet points as motivation.

------
y4mi
You should show him how how to use 'black' and maybe install pycodestyle.
Function names with a starting capital letter shouldn't be done in python. And
Camelcase is frowned upon as well.

And if you want to make his life easier show him how to use xpath with lxml.
It's way easier to use than what he did. Just press ctrl-f in the 'elements'
developer tools and you can test the path interactively

------
barbellguy97
You're an awesome dad. I hope to teach my (still unborn) son some programming
one day!

------
s_gourichon
Hi! How old is your son?

~~~
rinchik
32..

Haha, kidding. Great question! I'm also curious.

It's great to have motivated parents who are in the industry. And resources
these days are just incredible: [https://read.macmillan.com/mcpg/code-this-
game/](https://read.macmillan.com/mcpg/code-this-game/)

